# INFP/INTP with a little E intro



## Syn Exquisite (May 18, 2009)

*Work*: Bartender at a high volume upscale night night club on the weekends.
Hardcore science dork during the day, studying till my body fatigues.
*Education: *degree in the sciences, and training in finance. 
*Interests/Hobbies*: muay thai, BJJ, taekwondo, working out @ the gym, trading stocks, finacial markets, art, international travel, wine tasting at wineries, symphony orchestra, the improv, smoking hookah, la langue d'amore, anything activity that can teach me something new.
*TV & Movies*: Gattaca, Star Trek, 007, 24, Scrubs, Nip/Tuck, House, A Few Good Men, Lord of the Flies, Glory, 300, Will and Grace, Just Shoot Me, Sex and the City, Great Expectations, Closer
*Books*: Outliers, Blink, The Tipping Point, A whole New Mind, The Psychology of Trading, Please Understand Me II, What Everyone Is saying, Machiavelli, Einstein, Bill Gates, HedgeHogging, The Intelligent Invester, Stocks Bonds Futures Options, Evidence of Purpose, Show Me God, Social Intelligence, Great Traditions in Ethics, The Art of War...

I'm here to freely express my concerns without holding back and hope to learn from everyone. Thanks!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, you sound really interesting!

I'm curious, how do you like being a bartender as an INxP? I thought it could be a potentially fun job, but I don't think I'm a good enough conversationalist to do that. Plus, the people that would come to the bar probably wouldn't be the ideal type of person I'd like to bond with.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the casino


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Syn Exquisite said:


> I'm here to freely express my concerns without holding back and hope to learn from everyone. Thanks!


I like your attitude. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Syn Exquisite! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. :laughing:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Do you know how to make a Holy Bartender?


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Syn Exquisite.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

:laughing:roud::crazy:


----------



## Syn Exquisite (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone.

Silhoutree --- You meet people of all types in a bar/club. From the most highly educated CEO's of companies, foreigners, hot cougars, socialites, yuppies, hoodrats, to extremely odd people. Good people go to bars and clubs to. Very rich educated people can easily spend 10 grand at a night club a night. 

Diplomacy is our natural strength correct? Small talk is my big weakness, b/c I zone out if its not intellectual. In the past, I never had close relationships with Artisans. Artisans females care about the latest style, not the latest trend of R-direct thinking in the business world. LOL. Which is the majority of people you meet in the everyday working world. I have plenty of Artisans that were my party friends, but thats it. Bartending is fun and teaches one people skills and how to communicate and adapt. It was hard in the begining, but I adapted and taught myself. One example is that People mainly just want to talk about themselves and their issues, and if you just listen sincerely they feel you are a good person to carry conversations with. 

"how to win friends and influence people" by Dale Carnegie. Read that book. It's one of the most famous books of all time. It's staple reading for people who go into business.

An Important lesson a successful owner of a company taught me is that we Intellectuals must learn how to small talk. A diverse circle of people to hang out makes life more interesting. And to understand their differences rather than be judgemental can really make life more enriching. I've burned bridges with many Artisan friends in the past b/c I was very judgemental. I didn't understand how they think, and I was always talking like an abstract geeky NF/NT. Artisans hate that. I just thought they lacked morals and were superficial. I was wrong.

You should try bartending out...its fun, humbling and you meet a lot of different people who can make you aware of things in this world that they experience just by casual conversation.

Oh, I also want to add that it really helps out with your social skills. I have always been socially awkward. I belive most INFs feel this way?




Silhouetree said:


> Welcome, you sound really interesting!
> 
> I'm curious, how do you like being a bartender as an INxP? I thought it could be a potentially fun job, but I don't think I'm a good enough conversationalist to do that. Plus, the people that would come to the bar probably wouldn't be the ideal type of person I'd like to bond with.


----------



## Syn Exquisite (May 18, 2009)

Trope said:


> Do you know how to make a Holy Bartender?


No what is that?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Syn Exquisite said:


> No what is that?


A slightly obscure movie reference, but since youtube is being uncooperative, you get a completely unrelated scene. Enjoy.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Oh Dogma....a movie that I can't forget. Anyhow, welcome to the forum. Express yourself and become involved in this place. Quick question...Is it true that the best spot is next to a lady because they usually get service first?*


----------



## Syn Exquisite (May 18, 2009)

lol Buddy Christ. I haven't seen Dogma in a long time.

yea its true. Male bartenders tend to server pretty women first. But pretty women in general get catered to everywhere they go. Female bartenders can be a bit catty to other females.


----------

